# Activar/desactivar salida LM317



## SacamantecaS (Jun 1, 2010)

hola

tengo una fuente de alimentacion regulable la cual quiero poder activar o desactivar la salida segun se lo mande por un pic. Habia pensado utilizar un mosfet para este tema,pero como nunca he diseñado con mosfet no tengo mucha idea si estoy en lo correcto y si seria muy viable. No se si ponerlo antes de la entrada del 317 o en la salida y pasaria 1.5A y entre 10DC a 55VDC.

Tambien he pensado que al poner un mosfet para este menester, no se podria suprimir el LM317 y utilizar el mosfet (con elementos auxiliares) como regulador de tension? y asi quito un elemento del circuito.gracias.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2010)

En el datasheet te dice como controlar la salida del regulador *LM317* con una señal de nivel TTL


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 3, 2010)

Fogonazo pero ese circuito que está en el datasheet no pone en cero la salida del LM317, queda el voltaje de referencia, o sea 1.25Vdc, yo lo probé y así sucede.
Ahora ayúdame con algo por favor, estoy interesado en hacer lo mismo pero en otro uso y es necesario que ese voltaje sea cero.
Que me recomiendas que use: un relé, un BJT o un MosFet, o alguna otra sugerencia tuya.
En que lugar colocaría el dispositivo que me va a activar/desactivar la salida? Antes o después del regulador?
El voltaje de entrada es 24Vdc, el de salida variará entre 0 a 12Vdc y la corriente como máximo llegará a los 4Amp, la carga que alimentará es una bobina de electroválvula (carga inductiva), estoy usando tres LM317 en paralelo aunque estoy viendo algún transistor de potencia para colocar como driver de corriente a partir de 1A para dejar más fresco al regulador.

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Oct 4, 2010)

Hola
para activar una bobina mejor utiliza un regulador pwm con un 555 y un mosfet. Tienes muchos esquemas colgados en internet, y para ponerlo a cero, solo tienes que poner el gate del mosfet a masa.
puedes utilizar este esquema 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




La R2 en lugar de ponerla de 47 ohm, la pones de 1K. 
para quitar la tension solo tienes que poner el Gate a masa, bien con un transistor, o incluso directamente con otro integrado.


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 4, 2010)

Gracias pepechip por tu pronta respuesta, te comento que ya probé esa opción y no me trabajó correctamente en la aplicación que tengo, pasa que la bobina es de una electroválvula hidráulica que modula el flujo de aceite para hacer mover un cilindro de un equipo y esto varía la velocidad de recorrido del vástago dependiendo del voltaje suministrado a la bobina, trabaja con dos velocidades distintas que deberán poderse regular y que sean estables, estas velocidades son seleccionadas desde un PLC que comanda al equipo mediante dos salidas de 24Vdc.
Hice el circuito que recomiendas pero se notaba que no trabajaba totalmente estable y hasta a veces lo hacía a "saltitos" quizá faltaría algún tipo de filtro o algo por el estilo para la alta frecuencia de conmutación del mosfet, y jamás pude generar una rampa de aceleración (no me dió la cabeza) además de que necesitaría una fuente de 12Vdc y eso es incrementar costos.
Por eso me incliné por los reguladores lineales además de que pude hacer que tuviera rampa de arranque pero el único problema es el que detallé arriba.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2010)

Esta es una posibilidad de hacer la regulación con el LM317 salvando el 1,25V, estando el conmutador abierto, el LM regula a través de R2 y R1.
Al cerrarse el conmutador el transistor se satura y pone a nivel (Casi) de GND la pata de control del LM317, los 1,25V residuales se compensan  tomando la tensión a través de los diodos D1 y D2.
La resistencia de 20 Ohms representa el consumo de la válvula.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

Si tomás la pata de referencia del 317 a -1,25 Vdc , entonces la salida será de 0 Volt .

Saludos !


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 4, 2010)

Muy buena opción Fogonazo, además de ser simple, tendré que probarla aunque me preocupa la pequeña corriente que circulará por la bobina al estar deshabilitada la salida, créeme que es muy sensible esa electroválvula y tiene que tener un muy buen posicionamiento ya que trabaja en una máquina encajonadora de botellas y cuadrar aquellas en las cajas, jabas o como las llamen es imprescindible, el problema de un movimiento remanente es cuando el equipo espera botellas o cajas ya que está en posición de carga o descarga y si sigue moviéndose imagina donde irá a parar.

Subo mi circuito para que le des una chequeada, está en imagen y en archivo de multisim  ya que veo que es el que tú usas, aun está en pruebas y no me agrada mucho el hecho del relé en la entrada del regulador, no sé si sea algún problema que esté constantemente conectando y desconectando el regulador además de que la carga es inductiva y generará picos de alto voltaje inducidos en la línea de salida del regulador (ya he tenido malas experiencias con este problema a pesar del diodo de protección) al apagarse.

Paso a explicar un poco el circuito: J1 y J2 vienen a ser las señales del PLC estos van a una compuerta OR implementada mediante D3, D4 y R6 los que activan al relé que alimenta al regulador, C2 es para dar un retardo al apagado cuando cambia de J1 a J2 (cambio de velocidad) para que no pase por cero la salida si es que una se demora más que la otra al conmutar, R8 descargará a C2 mientras J2 está activo.

J2 activa a U3 para que haga conducir el transistor interno que cortocircuita al potenciómetro R5 haciendo que baje la resistencia y por lo tanto el voltaje de salida del regulador.

La red Q1, R3 y C1 genera una rampa de arranque al encender el regulador lo malo es que es exponencial debido a la carga del capacitor, lo ideal sería lineal pero de todas maneras sirve.

D5, D2, D7, D6 son protecciones; C3, C4 y C5 son recomendados por el datasheet del LM317 para mejorar la regulación.

Cualquier duda que tengas me dices no más, gracias de antemano.

Gracias por tu recomendación DOSMETROS pero ¿cómo generaría ese voltaje? alguna sugerencia?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

Yo cambiaría el relé por un transistor , un Mosfet.

La carga de C1 podés linearizarla con una fuente de corriente constante , que podés hacerla hasta con otro LM317.

Para que el LM317 de una salida de 0 Vdc , hay un par de soluciones , una es la que te sugiere Fogonazo , de los dos díodos en serie , que tendría unas mínimas variaciones dependiendo de la corriente , ya que la caida en directa en ellos no es lineal con la corriente. Y la otra sería poner la pata 4 del U3 y la pata inferior de R5 (que ahora está conectada a masa) , no a masa sino a una tensión levemente negativa , digamos 1,5 o 2 Vdc , desde una fuente aparte o fijate si de la fuente de 24 Vdc no se puede sacar una tensión negativa.

Leete éste tema que ahí se trató ésto y el aumento de corriente del LM317 con transistor que lo corrigieron porque tenìa un error.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ble-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-9782/index26.html

Saludos !


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hola DOSMETROS el problema es de donde sacar un voltaje negativo, en el tablero eléctrico del equipo solo hay una fuente conmutada Siemens SiTOP de 24Vdc / 20A que se alimenta de 440Vac trifásico, es parecida al de la imagen: http://www.yusari.co.id/image-product/img480.jpg
Es decir en el tablero solo existen dos voltajes, 440Vac trifásica (potencia) y 24Vdc (control) si la fuente de control hubiese sido de las clásicas (transformador, rectificador, etc..) hace tiempo que habría sacado un voltaje negativo para solucionar el tema del LM317 pero no es así, podría colocar un pequeño transformador con primario de 220Vac (tomaría una línea de 440Vac a neutro) pero sería colocar otro elemento al tablero que de por sí ya está saturado además de que mi jefe es un tanto pesado con esto del orden además de reducir costos (por pequeño que sea) ya que si trabaja correctamente este circuito se necesitarán tres más para este equipo y cuatro para otro.
Voy a probar lo que recomendó Fogonazo, tengo la fé de que con esa pequeña corriente que quedará remanente no se moverá el vástago del cilindro.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

También podés poner 3 díodos para asegurarte y regularla más arriba.

Me hacen reir a veces con las reducciones de costo , una válvula proporcional es *CARÍSIMA* y quieren ahorrar en una fuente que cuesta monedas .

Saludos !


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 4, 2010)

A mi también compañero lo que me da es coraje, pero en fin... pintan cada mes paredes y pisos de toda la planta, tumban estructuras para volverlas a construir mas allá y no pueden comprar el controlador original para esa válvula...
Creo que no entendiste bien sobre la situación de acá (no te la he contado verdad?) te comento que ese equipo es de 1993 o sea tiene 17 años de funcionamiento trabaja con cuatro electroválvulas hidráulicas Vickers moduladoras, originalmente tenía dos tarjetas de la misma marca que controlaban cada una dos movimientos (arriba-abajo, carga-descarga) la velocidad se regulaba con otra pequeña tarjeta donde mediante optoacopladores seleccionaba un potenciómetro distinto para cada velocidad y enviaba una señal de 0-10Vdc a la tarjeta controladora que reconocía este tipo de señal.
Pues bien como nada es eterno.... se dañó una de estas tarjetas controladoras el año pasado, colocaron un reóstato desde la fuente de 24Vdc para reducir el voltaje y así mediante relés encaminar ya sea a una u otra bobina pero desde ahí ya se han dañado 2 tarjetas más y solo hay una sobreviviente que en cualquier momento pasará a mejor vida. El desperdicio de energía mediante el uso del reóstato es impresionante además de que como no existe rampa de aceleración y no hay cambio de velocidad para reducir al detenerse, la mecánica del equipo sufre bastante y ya se han roto tres vástagos de los cilindros y cada tres meses hay que cambiar los rodamientos de las chumaceras de los puntos de apoyo en fin creo que han gastado más dinero al intentar ahorrar no comprando las controladoras.
Sobre lo de los tres diodos el voltaje de salida tiene que ser cero ni más para arriba ni más para abajo ya que no hay polaridad para la bobina y ya sea de uno u otro lado igual abre el flujo de aceite (el piloto interno no tiene polaridad magnética).
Mi preocupación con mi circuito es si afecta el hecho de que esté encendiendo y apagando constantemente la entrada del LM317 tú que opinas? o alguien más que aporte con alguna ayuda le agradeceré toda la vida.

P.D. Las tarjetas originales no se pueden reparar ya que están recubiertas de una resina bastante dura y aunque hemos usado solventes no le hace ni cosquillas.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

Poniéndole 3 díodos al circuito de Fogonazo no te va a dar salida negativa *nunca* , solo te asegurás que no le queden algunas décimas de volt , hacé la prueba .

Los LM317 solo asegurate que no se recalienten, personalmente no creo que se dañen por encenderlos y apagarlos.

Los solventes para diluir esas resinas de las placas originales son las que utilizan los que reparan los Flybacks de televisores y monitores , por ahí ellos te las vendan.

Saludos !


----------



## Robo (Oct 4, 2010)

la idea de usar reles no me parece mala, solo que al activar el rele, y desactivarlo se necesitaria otro circuito, y estorbaria un poco


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok muchas gracias esa no me la sabía y creo que tienes toda la razón, fue un lapsus brutus mío al pensar que iba a dar un voltaje negativo.
Es lo más probable que se calienten y bastante los LM317 que use ya que en baja velocidad regulará alrededor de los 5Vdc y la entrada es de 24Vdc eso dará, si no me equivoco, como 28W de disipación en el regulador ya que a ese voltaje la corriente es de alrededor de 1.5A usaré un buen disipador.
Lo del solvente, hemos usado uno que es bastante fuerte ya que ataca al PET (Polyethylene Terephtalate) pero nada ahora ya no me interesa hacer eso ya que por este proyecto voy a cobrar dinero que me viene muy bien jejeje.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

LM350 y LM150 son de 3 amperes


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 5, 2010)

No los consigo de buena calidad además de ser más caros prefiero colocar tres LM317 en paralelo o colocar un transistor de potencia que maneje la corriente a partir de 1A que circule por el regulador, eso si sé como hacerlo, pero aún no lo he implementado.
Gracias

Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 5, 2010)

Psyco83 dijo:


> No los consigo de buena calidad además de ser más caros prefiero colocar tres LM317 en paralelo o colocar un transistor de potencia que maneje la corriente a partir de 1A que circule por el regulador, eso si sé como hacerlo, pero aún no lo he implementado.
> Gracias
> 
> Saludos



Hola y algo asi sin necesidad del 317?

Ric.


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 5, 2010)

Gracias ricbevi por la ayuda pero ese circuito habría que agregarle algunas cosas más que el LM317 ya tiene implementadas internamente en cuanto a protecciones y regulación, así que al final el circuito se complicará más y se hará más grande.
Gracias de todos modos.

P.D. Estoy contruyendo el "prototipo" en una placa perforada para probar hoy en la noche y veré como me va... deseenme suerte compañeros.

Saludos


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 6, 2010)

Les comento, ya quemé un par de cosillas ayer, sucede que usé un TIP126, para manejar la corriente extra, y la resistencia sensora de corriente la calculé con una caída de 0.7V lo cual estuvo muy mal ya que no me fijé que el transistor en un darlington y por lo tanto empezará a conducir al doble de esa caída, es decir, a 1.4V, en fin el regulador y la resistencia sensora de corriente ardían y el transistor estaba fresquito, aparte de todo eso, trabajó correctamente el poco tiempo que estuvo operando.
Recién lo simulé en el Multisim y me doy cuenta del problema, esta noche probaré de nuevo con la resistencia adecuada, al parecer el LM317 aún tiene buena salud pero por si las moscas compré otro.

Saludos y gracias a todos los que me ayudaron


----------



## NEFIELI (Oct 6, 2010)

Para lograr esta variación de tensión sólo se necesita de 2 resistencias externas (una de ellas es una resistencia variable)


----------



## Robo (Oct 6, 2010)

que bien que lo hayas montado ya, si podes seria bueno ver que esquema usaste(si no es cosa secreta de la empresa).
saludos!


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hola Robo11 está en el post #8 la imagen del circuito y el archivo para Multisim, pienso que leiste todo el hilo y sabes de que se trata, de repente pueda servirle a alguien más.

Saludos


----------



## Robo (Oct 6, 2010)

ahhh, ok, pense que habias hecho un diseño diferente, pero bueno gracias!


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Si le hice unos pequeños cambios pero nada del otro mundo, cambié los diodos de protección por unos de mayor corriente y le agregué el manejador de corriente con un TIP126 como mencioné anteriormente, me falta colocar el transistor de protección con cortocircuito para proteger al TIP126 pero quiero probar bien el proyecto en el equipo.
Cuando lo tenga terminado subiré de nuevo el circuito aunque no sé si en este hilo o crear uno nuevo, en fin.

Saludos


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 11, 2010)

Que les parece mi prototipo??? ya quedó funcionando desde el sábado en la noche aunque tuve que agregarle un ventilador porque a pesar de usar 12Vdc para alimentarlo calienta de lo lindo, alguien dirá por ahí, "y no que no había espacio para una fuente de 12V?" pues en bodega mi jefe encontró un convertidor DC/DC de 24V a 12V 5A y como está pequeño lo instalamos (es conmutado, pienso que lo tienen para la flota de camiones).

Saludos.


----------



## Antoni1968 (Feb 27, 2015)

buenas de nuevo, retomando este tema antigue, recupere el esquema de fogonazo, la simulación me va perfecta pero al montar real la tensión de salida no supera los 10 V y deseo los 12 v. Intento controlar el LM317 con salida de un pic. De momento conecto base transistor a masa o a 5v para simular salida TTL

por cierto, puse un pote en R1 y la tension de salida no varia, tb cambie el LM por si...y nada...alimento a 15v.

gracias nuevamente, dejo esquema, que es elmismo que dejo fogonazo (al menos eso creo)


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2015)

1000µF a la salida del regulador es demasiado, 47µF sería mas correcto.

Los diodos cancelan la tensión de 1,23V de salida del regulador, debes recalcular el divisor para compensar esa caída, por ejemplo* R1= 3900Ω*


----------



## Antoni1968 (Feb 27, 2015)

en R1 tengo un potenciometro y los diodos no los puse. Ajuste potenciometro y la salida permanece invariable, siempre a 10,2 v.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2015)

Antoni1968 dijo:


> en *R1 tengo un potenciometro y los diodos no los puse.* Ajuste potenciometro y la salida permanece invariable, siempre a 10,2 v.



¿ Y por que publicas un esquema no se corresponde con la realidad que armaste ?  

1) Verifica de haber armado todo correctamente, por ejemplo ña distribución de las patas del IC 
2) Verifica que el regulador no esté dañado


----------



## Antoni1968 (Feb 27, 2015)

perdon, no me explique bien, con el ajuste del potenciometro llega un momento que no aumenta de 10v se queda en ese valor.



si, si arme el esquema, pero luego lo modifique ya que no conseguia tener los 12v y cambie R1 por potenciometro...sería absurdo preguntar una cosa y poner esquema de otra, no crees?...no tengo la experiencia que tienes tu en electronica..pero hasta ciertas cosas llego, por eso consulto en este foro, creo que para eso esta.

Ahora tendría que poner esas caras y ese dedo hacia abajo yo tambien por dudar de mi?



Todo bien conectado y antes ya comente que el LM317 lo cambie por si (ese por si queria decir por si estaba dañado).

Aunque no me gusto demasido el comentario de antes, te agradezco de verdad la ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2015)

Antoni1968 dijo:


> perdon, no me explique bien, con el ajuste del potenciometro llega un momento que no aumenta de 10v se queda en ese valor.



¿ De que valor es el potenciómetro ?

Eso puede ser poca tensión de alimentación al IC, verifica que en la entrada del IC debe haber 15 o algo mas de volt´s

Para probar correctamente desconecta el colector del transistor


----------



## Antoni1968 (Feb 27, 2015)

desconecto colector y funciona bien, a que es debido?, necesito controlar regulador con pic

gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 27, 2015)

Hola a todos ,? ese transistor enpleado estas realmente bueno (fugas internas), hay alguna tensión residual en la base del (transistor) que pueda polarizar el y molestar lo dibisor resistivo de la referenzia del LM317 ?.
Recomendo agregar un resistor en paralelo de 4,7KOhmios entre base y emissor.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2015)

Antoni1968 dijo:


> desconecto colector y funciona bien, a que es debido?, necesito controlar regulador con pic
> 
> gracias



El transistor NO pasa a "Corte" correctamente, agrega una resistencia en la base a GND de 4k7

Reemplaza la resistencia actual de 4k7 por otra de 1.2K

Agrega en serie con la resistencia de 1.2K un zener de 2,7V, esto impedirá que lleguen tensiones inferiores a 2,7V a la base del transistor y en consecuencia que este conduzca.

*Edit:*

Algo así:

​


----------



## jreyes (Feb 27, 2015)

Dejo acá una variante donde el control del regulador está fuera de la retroalimentación del mismo.







Se agrega un transistor, un condensador y dos resistencias.




Saludos!


----------



## Antoni1968 (Feb 27, 2015)

Gracias por vuestra valiosa ayuda. Hasta el lunes no podre realizar los cambios que me comentais. 

Informaré de como me fue


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 1, 2015)

¿Que corriente estás usando?
¿Puede ir un LDO en vez del LM317? Muchos LDO tienen un pin de enable, hace 5 años eran cosa rara, pero... ¡Bienvenido a 2015!
Fijate el LM2941 para empezar


----------



## Antoni1968 (Mar 2, 2015)

Fogonazo, funciona perfectooooo!!! gracias

jreyes, me gusta esa configuración la probare

Gracias de nuevo a todos y hasta la próximaaa!!!


----------



## Antoni1968 (Mar 2, 2015)

bueno, cante victoria demasiado pronto...os cuento

los 12 voltios los utilizo para alimentar una pequeña bomba de aire, esta controlada con PWM, hasta aqui todo bien. El circuito del que hablabamos era para controlar la alimentación de la bomba, p*or_que*?, p*orque* al arrancar el pic, durante ese momento la bomba de encendia y no se paraba hastan que el pic arrancaba y ponia el pwm a 0, con un mando voy aumentando este pulso y controlando la velocidad.

Bien, pues sigo teniendo ese problema, porque si no conectamos ese pulse de control (estado inicial de arranque del pic), tengo esos 12v y el motor se pone en marcha.

Alguna suguerencia?, el circuito de jreyes no lo probe, pero me solucionaria ese problema?

gracias de nuevo


----------



## Antoni1968 (Mar 3, 2015)

jreyes, tu circuito me fue de perlas, muchas gracias.

Solo tengo una duda, con esta configuración el regulador suministrará los 1,5mA o la corriente estará limitada por el transitor PNP (yo puse un BC557)


----------



## jreyes (Mar 3, 2015)

De nada, Antoni1968.

¿Esos 1.5mA qué se supone que alimentan? El transistor que gobierna al lm317 tiene una limitación en corriente (unos cientos de mA según el transistor que se use). Para poder suministrar más corriente (hasta el límite del lm317) se puede cambiar el tranistor pnp y colocar en su lugar un mosfet tipo p de potencia.


Dejo un diagrama:







La función es la misma del circuito anterior, sólo que este es capaz de mover más corriente..



Saludos!


----------



## Antoni1968 (Mar 3, 2015)

Perfectisimo, ahora si mantiene la tension cte a la salida del regulador.

Si necesitara más de esos 1.5A que da como mucho el regulador, podría montar en esa configuración, creo que se le llama bypass transitorio?, con un darlington

Por lo demas creo que todo perfecto,merciii!!!!


----------



## jreyes (Mar 3, 2015)

Sí, puedes agregar un transistor para entregar más corriente. Debes tener en cuenta que eventualmente podrías necesitar subir el voltaje de entrada para que el circuito no quede corto de voltaje en la salida; también se puede mejorar esa parte usando un mosfet P con menor rds(on).











Saludos!


----------

